# Anae is back...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the news. I also like that Holmoe took the reins, which makes me think that Roscoe's years are numbered, which is unfortunate. I like a few things that Doman did, but him allowing Roscoe to keep that fullback in at QB is terrible, kind of ironic that Roscoe's love affair got Doman demoted or fired, whatever ends up happening there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see Anae back. I think he kind of got shafted a few years ago when Bronco asked that all offensive coaches re-apply for their jobs. That was garbage. Anae coached 4 ten win seasons in a row and had to re-apply for his job? Really? I REALLY hope he came aboard with the condition of total control of the offense and playing time decisions - something it appears that Doman didn't have. It'll be interesting to see how it all goes with the markedly more difficult schedule in the next few years. Cougar Fans have been demanding better scheduling - and they are getting it. But will they be willing to put up with losses to big time teams instead of wins over bad teams? No need to answer that. They'll whine either way.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm going into the next few seasons with Ute mentality. We can lose every game and still have a winning season if we beat the Utes. Ha-ha, got to love them Utes!

I was one of those who thought Anae should have stayed when he left. I think he helps with the Polynesian connection and he was a great player and has been around enough to do things right most of the time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder if he got reassurances for a Backdoor deal when bronco leaves. First dibbs as head coach? I also wonder if the AD pulled rank. Glad he's back either way. Doman should be sent packing.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Agreed. Doman and Riley are two peas in a pod. Somehow they got the idea that big talk gets you somewhere. Well, it might, but it soon catches up with you. Hopefully, Bronco has learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I wonder if he got reassurances for a Backdoor deal when bronco leaves. First dibbs as head coach? I also wonder if the AD pulled rank. Glad he's back either way. Doman should be sent packing.


That seems likely with the way Rosco has said he does not plan to coach forever and who else do you get? Pretty slim pickens.


HighNDry said:


> Agreed. Doman and Riley are two peas in a pod. Somehow they got the idea that big talk gets you somewhere. Well, it might, but it soon catches up with you. Hopefully, Bronco has learned a valuable lesson.


I don't know about this one, seems that Rosco pressed down on Doman Rosco's wishes in making the FB the new QB. Personally, I don't think he has learned anything from it, he still hates the blue chip recruit and prefers the walk on with no talent, but lots of drive and grit and leadership and .... :roll: , but I hope that he has.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't believe Robert Anae came back. His Arizona team was having great success on the offensive side of the football (ranked 23rd in passing and 15th in rushing this year). After multiple years of success at BYU and with the continuation of that at Arizona, Anae was bound to get another OC job at a major university sometime soon. 

My conclusion? Robert Anae is one humble human being. Either that, or there is some truth to the speculation about the future... :? 

Either way, I don't care. Anae has shown he can manufacture a potent offense, something Doman never showed.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

As a Utefan, I'm not happy about it. 

I've said it before, but Anae got a raw deal when they ran him out of town a couple of years ago. There is no question that he has shown he is a capable OC. Does make me wonder if Roscoe is indeed on the hot seat a little bit. (Maybe deserved after this coaching season IMO)



HighNDry said:


> I'm going into the next few seasons with Ute mentality. We can lose every game and still have a winning season if we beat the Utes. Ha-ha, got to love them Utes!


H&D, it is probably well that you are doing this. The cougs are playing a big boy schedule next year and don't have the dregs of the WAC on their slate to crawl them into bowl eligibility. They will have to step up next season or else be just like the Utes. o-|| 8)


----------

